
Articles Every Programmer Should Read - SaumyaMe
http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2014/05/10-articles-every-programmer-must-read.html
======
k__
It would probably be enough to google for "what every programmer should now
about <subject>" before starting to develop software for a new subject.

